# Female Phantom of the Opera HELP



## Dutchess Ravenwaves (Sep 19, 2007)

I came up with this idea about an hour ago. Not quite sure how to pull it off clothes wise. The mask will make the makeup rather easy (pretty side/ugly side) But what to wear?? And what to do with my hair. I figured keep it down on the normal side and then do *something* crazy with it on the maimed side.
I usually end up wearing about 4 or even 5 different costumes the week leading up to Halloween. This year all my costumes are scary or ugly so i'd like to throw one in thats still a little disturbing but pretty and elegant (I'll probably wear this one to a party) Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

any thing like these? might give you ideas. http://www.costumebeginner.com/researches/phantom.htm


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

You could always use hair spray or something to make your disfigured side look all un kept!


----------

